# De 30 distritos con mayor índice de desarrollo humano, 23 están en Lima



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*San Isidro es el que ocupa el primer lugar en el ámbito nacional. El último puesto en todo el país lo tiene el distrito ancashino de Quillo.*

En el Centro Educativo 8187 los alumnos aprenden sudando la gota gorda, no solo porque tienen que trepar un empinado sendero de arena, sino también porque las paredes de triplay han convertido sus precarias aulas en una suerte de saunas educativos. Los servicios higiénicos existen, pero el agua no. Juan Gutiérrez Ayala, el director del plantel, guarda en su oficina los panes y la leche que destina el Estado para los desayunos escolares. Prefiere repartir los alimentos dentro de ese ambiente pues si lo hace afuera sabe que los pequeños se arrebataran las migajas entre ellos. El hambre es así. 

El precario colegio en donde las carencias saltan a la vista se encuentra ubicado en el asentamiento humano La Arboleda, en el distrito de Santa Rosa, al norte de Lima. En ese lugar, uno de los más pobres de la jurisdicción, no existe el agua ni el desagüe y las familias tienen que ingeniárselas para sobrevivir. 

Por el contrario, Álvaro Becerra, está satisfecho de vivir en un distrito en donde las calles son limpias y ordenadas, hay suficientes áreas verdes y las pistas están en muy buen estado. Él es vecino de San Isidro y también está contento con su municipalidad, pues promueve la educación de varias maneras, al organizar eventos culturales y poner a su servicio una biblioteca muy bien dotada y, por si fuera poco, ha firmado convenios con diversas clínicas para que los vecinos reciban descuentos por concepto de atención médica. 

Más que una distinción, es la confirmación estadística de una verdad evidente: el Informe sobre Desarrollo Humano 2005, elaborado por el Programa de las Naciones Unidas para el Desarrollo (PNUD) señala que San Isidro es el distrito con mejor Índice de Desarrollo Humano (IDH) del país. Supera, por escaso margen -apenas centésimas- a sus vecinos cercanos, como Miraflores (segundo), Jesús María (tercero) y San Borja (cuarto). En realidad, los indices de Lima entera son ampliamente superiores a los de las localidades del resto del país.

*Mezcla de variables*

El IDH no mide simplemente la pobreza o riqueza de las localidades, sino que se obtiene calculando variables como el ingreso per cápita familiar, el alfabetismo, la esperanza de vida al nacer y el logro educativo. Es, entonces, un indicador del nivel de acceso de las personas a servicios básicos como salud, educación y vivienda. Y, mal que bien, es en la capital donde hay mayor acceso a ellos. El ránking del IDH así lo evidencia: de los 30 distritos con mejor índice del país, 23 pertenecen a Lima Metropolitana, 5 más a provincias de Lima y solo dos (Yanahuara en Arequipa e Ilabaya, en Tacna) a otros departamentos del país. 

La otra cara de la moneda es el listado de los 30 distritos con el más bajo IDH en el país: todos son serranos o selváticos. El peor (puesto 1.828) es Quillo, en la provincia de Yungay, departamento de Áncash. Esta localidad de 12.171 habitantes tiene un IDH de 0,323. Eso es menos de la mitad del de San Isidro (0,788). 

Los indicadores de Quillo evidencian claramente lo que significa ser una localidad pobre en el Perú: menos de la mitad de su población es alfabeta (46,93%) y la esperanza de vida al nacer es algo más de 61 años (en Lima son 12 años más). El ingreso familiar per cápita es apenas 202,7 soles mensuales. 

En Lima, la situación no es tan grave como en provincias, pero no por ello deja de ser preocupante. Santa Rosa y Pachacámac son las localidades que ocupan el último y penúltimo lugar, respectivamente, entre los distritos de la capital. En el ámbito nacional, curiosamente, Santa Rosa ocupa el puesto 114, superando a muchas ciudades importantes del interior como Chachapoyas (285), Huaraz (570), Abancay (824), Chiclayo (148) y Trujillo (116). 

Entre los departamentos, los primeros puestos los ocupan Lima, Callao, Tacna, Ica , Arequipa y Moquegua. Por el contrario, los coleros de la tabla, para decirlo en términos deportivos, son Ayacucho, Amazonas, Cajamarca, Apurímac, Huánuco y Huancavelica. 

Respecto a las variables usadas para medir el IDH, en donde Lima destaca más es en la del ingreso familiar per cápita mensual. Todos sus distritos se encuentran ubicados en los 200 primeros puestos y solo ocho de ellos debajo del puesto 100.

*En todo el mundo*

Luis Vargas Áybar, coordinador del informe elaborado por el PNUD, explica que el IDH es un indicador estándar que se aplica en todo el mundo. Los informes mundiales del PNUD son publicados desde 1990. En la última lista, el Perú se ubica en el puesto 85, es decir, es un país con un desarrollo humano medio. Aunque las mediciones se hacen también en otros países hacer comparaciones resulta complicado. Vargas aclara que "el IDH tiene por objetivo medir el grado de avance de desarrollo humano en un espacio socioeconómico dado. La comparación debe hacerse más consigo mismo que con otros de puntuación semejante". No se trata pues de una carrera pero, si se quiere crecer, más bien hay que pensar en una larga caminata.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Grandes diferencias en promedio de vida 

En San Isidro, la esperanza de vida es de 73,99 años. En el distrito de Huayllay Grande, provincia de Angaraes (Huancavelica), el promedio es de 55,41, es decir, casi veinte años de diferencia.

Noruega es el país que está en el primer lugar en desarrollo humano según el PNUD A nivel de Latinoamérica, esa distinción recae en Argentina, que se encuentra en la ubicación 34.

El Perú se encuentra en el puesto 85, por encima de países como Paraguay, Ecuador y Bolivia. A nivel mundial, Sierra Leona es el país que ocupa el último puesto con un IDH de 0,273, inferior al del distrito de Quillo, en Áncash (0,323), que ocupa el último puesto en el Perú.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

"Los municipios deben integrarse" 
Responde Luis Vargas Áybar, Coordinador del Informe PNUD.

¿Cuál es el objetivo del IDH?
El índice intenta mostrar los aspectos en los que se está avanzando y sugerir soluciones en aquellos que aún faltan por cubrir. No buscamos generar una competencia entre los municipios.

¿Qué pueden hacer los distritos para mejorar sus indicadores?
Hay que basarse en una plataforma universal: el acceso a una salud y educación de calidad. Para ello es necesario que las municipalidades comprendan que no son divisiones autónomas y que deben integrarse. Asimismo, deben enfocarse en fomentar la participación ciudadana en temas como salubridad, seguridad y esparcimiento.


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

No quiero imaginar como vive la gente en sierra leona!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Debe ser una vida espantosa. Pobres negritos! Todo por la culpa de gobernantes insensatos, porque Africa tiene muchas riquezas naturales y podría estar mucho mejor de lo que está.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Se que quizás esto desvíe el tema de Lima, pero mi curiosidad y la de otros miembros me hizo buscar fotos de Sierra Leon y si que es pobre, aquí algo de información básica de la ciudad.

Capital Freetown 
Superficie 71.740 km2 
Población 4.971.000 
Nombre del Estado República de Sierra Leona 
Moneda leone 
Idiomas inglés, krio, mende, temne, ... 
Densidad hah/km2 69,3 hab./km2 
Crecimiento anual 3,8 % 
Mortalidad infantil 177,2 por 1.000 
Esperanza de Vida 34,2 años 
Población Urbana 38,8 % 
Analfabetismo 49,3 % en hombres y 77,4 % en mujeres 
Escolarización tercer grado 2,1 % 
Internet 1,62 por 1.000 hab. 
Libros publicados (títulos) 16 
PIB total 2.909 millones de US $ 
Crecimiento anual (2003) 6,5 % 
PIB por hab. 562 US $ 
Indice de inflación 6,6 % 
Gasto en Educación 1 % del PIB 
Gasto en Defensa 2,2 % del PIB 
Deuda externa 1.448 millones de US $ 
Servicio de la deuda/Export. 52,2 % 
Importaciones 555 millones de US $ 
Exportaciones 137 millones de US$ 
Principales clientes UE(85,3%), Africa(3,9%), EEUU(4,5%) 
Ejército de Tierra 14.000 personas 










Voy a subir unas fotos actualizadas de esta ciudad que he encontrado. Realmente la situación de este país es muy paupérrima.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Filter said:


>


WOW parece tarapoto pero con negritos


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Ojo esta es la capital Freetown, he visto unas fotos muy tristes de este país, la verdad es que no hay nada moderno e inclusive me metí a foros de este país para ver que discutían y la mayoría se queja de que el ministro de salud no recoge la basura hace años, que los servicios son caros, que no hay luz, la gente no respeta su ciudad en ningún sentido, el gobierno es corrupto o no hace nada por ellos, en verdad es bastante problematica la zona, el trafico de esclavos para trabajar, con decir que no hay pistas y calles debidamente asfaltadas es suficiente.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oe, visita ciudadela pachacutec y ves lo mismo...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Claro en Perú también se ve pobreza de hecho pues, pero allí en esa ciudad que es la capital todo el mundo es pobre, a exepción del presidente o dictador nose... y las zonas más modernas de este país son como la ciudadela de Pachacutec. Pero algo que sí debo de rescatar es que ese país es muy verde, hermosa vegetación, además de que recolecta diamantes de manera rústica pero los recolecta.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Q grandes diferencias sociales q existen en Perú, es aplastante el centralismo de Lima, el ejemplo de la expectativa de vida q dio Filter, es un ejemplo más q claro..


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si pues es triste, pero es como en casi todo A.Latina...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Oscar, eso mismo queria decir yo. 23 de 30....:no:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

De hecho, San Isidro es el distrito mas desarrollado del Peru.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Me sorprendióver a Jesús María y San Miguel mejor ubicados que Surco y La Molina!
Creo que es porque en los dos últimos hay grandes diferncias sociales, ej. La Planicie.....La Musa(ambos codiándose en la Molina)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno, en Jesus Maria vive una gran poblacion de clase media y trabajadora. Ademas, en Jesus Maria no hay pueblos jovenes como en Surco y La Molina.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

J Block said:


> De hecho, San Isidro es el distrito mas desarrollado del Peru.


La ventaja, es que es un distrito pequeño, por lo tanto se puede manejar mejor, pero si tengo que reconocer que san isidro es el mejor distrito limeño..


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Exacto, Bajopontino. Eso queria decir antes. La Molina y Surco son mucho mas grandes que San Miguel y Jesus Maria. Pero bueno....poco a poco.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Jesús María ha mejorado bastante en los últimos años.


----------

